# Clifford Olson, Convicted Serial Killer, dying of cancer



## Nomad (Sep 21, 2011)

The "Beast of BC" is allegedly at death's door with cancer.

Is it wrong of me to want to do a little jig, and hope that he takes a long & very painful time to die?  Truly a monster...


----------



## Monroe (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I'm lacking sympathy for his ordeal...


----------



## Nomad (Sep 30, 2011)

*Finally! Child-killer Clifford Olson dead


*Hopefully now his many victims' families will get a measure of peace and closure.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 30, 2011)

Truly an evil person who not only killed innocents, but continued to torment the families.


----------

